# Divx deinstallieren



## oldwarpig (27. Januar 2009)

Hallöchen
 Ich habe das Problem das ich divx deinstalliert habe und sämliche ordner von divx gelöscht habe mit dem regcleaner.Wenn ich nun den rechner wieder starte erscheint aber immer noch eine Installations anfrage mit welcher sprache und den ganzen mist.Das nervt mich gewaltig,wie bekomme ich das weg? Ich finde aber keine ordner mehr von divx.Das nervt mich schon gewaltig.  
MfG


----------



## No0dle (27. Januar 2009)

Ist die Anwendung im Autostart verzeichnet?
Wenn ja, kannst du sie ja entfernen.

Start -> "Ausführen" -> "msconfig" eintippen -> Systemstart -> das Häkchen bei der entsprechenden Anwendung entfernen


----------



## oldwarpig (28. Januar 2009)

Nein leider nicht.
Ich weiß nicht weiter


----------



## OctoCore (28. Januar 2009)

Versuchs doch mal so: Du installierst DivX einfach mal neu in die gleichen Ordner wie vorher. Nach einem Reboot deinstallierst du DivX ganz normal über die dafür vorgesehene Deinstallationsroutine.
Sollte keine Neuinstallation möglich sein, dann würde ich "Windows Installer Cleanup" von Microsoft installieren. Der zeigt dir eine Liste von Programmen an, die mit Hilfe des Windowsinstallers installiert worden sind. Bei vergurkten (De)Installationen sind dort oft Reste von Programminstallationen zu sehen, die du nun per "Cleanup" entfernen kannst.


----------



## oldwarpig (28. Januar 2009)

Tja nix da im WIC.
 Es ist zum irre werden.jedes mal wenn ich den rechner starte kommt die meldung Divx  "Sprachauswahl".Dann kann ich auswählen welche sprache naja und halt weiter.gehe ich auf abbrechen steht es nach dem neu start wieder da.
MFG


----------



## No0dle (28. Januar 2009)

Hast du mal in den Diensten nachgeschaut?


----------



## OctoCore (28. Januar 2009)

Oder wenn sich sich in den Diensten nix findet, dann schau mal mit >Autoruns< unter "Logon" nach.


----------



## oldwarpig (28. Januar 2009)

ohh man böhmische wälder...... aber soweit ich sehen konnte steht dort kein eintrag.denke mal du meinst systemdienste ne?? habe auch schon wieder mal alles installiert und deinstalliert und....... wieder dieser mist!!! ohh man was sind autoruns und logon.


----------



## OctoCore (28. Januar 2009)

Das Autoruns in meinem letzten Post lässt sich anklicken, dann siehst du es!  Unter TOP 10 Downloads


----------



## oldwarpig (28. Januar 2009)

Ach man dort steht auch nichts!! das doofe ist ja selbst wenn ich es installiert habe kommt die meldung und ich kann es nochmal installieren. LOL!!
ist doch ein witz oder? naja ich habe kein plan mehr.
MFG


----------



## No0dle (28. Januar 2009)

oldwarpig schrieb:


> Ach man dort steht auch nichts!! das doofe ist ja selbst wenn ich es installiert habe kommt die meldung und ich kann es nochmal installieren. LOL!!
> ist doch ein witz oder? naja ich habe kein plan mehr.
> MFG



Hast du mal mit der Windows-Suche deine komplette Platte nach "divx" durchsucht und ALLES gelöscht, bzw. das selbe mit der Registry gemacht?!


----------



## Xrais (28. Januar 2009)

installiere mal die tune up 2009 software , die 1klick wartung hat bei mir schon öfters solche probleme behoben


----------



## oldwarpig (29. Januar 2009)

Also habe tune up installiert und die klick ein wartung gemacht und.... alles beim alten.
wie und wo muß man in der registry und wonach muß man dort suchen?
MfG Heiko


----------



## No0dle (29. Januar 2009)

In die Registry kommst du folgendermaßen:
Start -> "Ausführen ..." -> "regedit" eintippen -> "OK"

Dort gehst du auf "Bearbeiten" -> "Suchen" und gibst "divx" ein.
Wenn er etwas findet, was du eindeutig als Bestandteil von DivX identifizieren kannst, kannst du es löschen. Sei dir aber sicher, dass es auch zu DivX gehört, denn wenn du Einträge des OS oder von anderen Programmen löschst, kann dies zu Problemen führen.
Mit der Suche fortfahren kannst du entweder mit "Bearbeiten" -> "Weitersuchen" oder "F3".


----------



## oldwarpig (30. Januar 2009)

soo registry gesäubert auch regclean nochmal durchgejagt aber hat nichts geholfen es ist immer noch da. Das ist zum K...... er fragt mich immer nach der sprachauswahl "deutsch "ist denn schon vorgegeben und wenn ich auf weiter klicke beginnt die normale installation.Selbst wenn ich es installiert habe kommt dieses blöde fenster und ich kann es wieder installieren.Ich könnte ja eibfach auf cancel klicken aber dann ist es beim nächsten start trotzdem wieder da. ES VERFOLGT MICH!!  
Ich dreh noch durch hier
 MfG Heiko


----------

